# 1964 389 Waterpump



## mkoser (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm actually looking for the correct waterpump for my 64 Catalina with the 389, but am not having any luck. The big Pontiac Forum is coming up empty as well...

1. Does anyone have any idea why these impellers are different (going a different direction) on these two pumps? (Right is original, Left is new)
2. Will putting this backwards pump in my 389 still work? I can't imagine that it would, but who knows.

I have both divider plates.

Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.

MK

(I stole the image from another forum...)


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Impellers are backwards because the belt turns it the opposite direction. No, it wont' work. Good luck!


----------



## mkoser (Mar 8, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Impellers are backwards because the belt turns it the opposite direction. No, it wont' work. Good luck!


That's what I was thinking, but as far as I can tell, this pump was unique to the 389. There is no way they built a 389 that spun opposite way. I know of the 4 bolt pumps, they shared those with the inline six, which made sense... but not the 8 holers. 

The new and rebuilt pumps from different manufacturers all are the same backwards way...


----------

